# Visa Application 189/190 status check



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

How to check the status of your visa application without having a immi account?


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

bump


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

You cant. Dont bump.


----------



## selvarathinam (Jan 6, 2014)

_shel said:


> You cant. Dont bump.


Hi Shel,

Hi,

I have a query, do I need to provide reference letter for the any employment I am not claiming points for.

For example my vetassess skill assessment has been done for the employment between 8-Jan-2007 to 30-June-2013 and accordingly i got 60 point to apply for my VISA. Later I changed my job in Nov-2013 and now working in a new company since then. Do I need to get reference from my current new employer as well since I havn't claimed points for this. Can I submit the appointment letter along with payslips and bank statement for the new organisation to prove my valid employment.

Moreover my wife has 10 months experience with a pharma company but I am not claiming points for her job as well, so do I need to get reference letter from her company as well or if I submit the appointment letter along with payslips and bank statement for all 10 months will do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

No references needed for youe wife if you are not claiming points for her skills. 

You wont need to provide evidence for non relevant employment that you do not want points. Though if you want to claim points fir additional work since the assessment was done you can provide payslips and job offer letter.


----------



## selvarathinam (Jan 6, 2014)

_shel said:


> No references needed for youe wife if you are not claiming points for her skills.
> 
> You wont need to provide evidence for non relevant employment that you do not want points. Though if you want to claim points fir additional work since the assessment was done you can provide payslips and job offer letter.


Hi Shel,

Thank you so much for clearing this doubt.

Request you to please guide me through another confusion that I have regarding my new passport.

I recently got married and applied for my wife's name endorsement in my passport. For this, the passport authority cancelled my existing passport and issued me a new passport (which I received yesterday) with my wife's name endorsed on it and with a new passport number. They have also mentioned my old/cancelled passport number on it for reference.

Now I am in phase of submitting my eVisa application and confused if I should mention the old passport number (since I have got my Vetassess, SA state sponsorship and EOI invitation with the old passport) and submit the form 929 (for change of passport number) or continue filling my eVisa application with the new passport number.

Please advise!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, they will ask in a couple of places for old passport numbers anyway.


----------



## selvarathinam (Jan 6, 2014)

_shel said:


> Yes, they will ask in a couple of places for old passport numbers anyway.


Yes they ask but its not for any old passport detail but they ask *'Do you have any other passport with some other country'*. Wherein my query is more from the stand point that all my other process of skill assessment, SA SS, EOI invitation is done with the old passport which now stands cancelled at the time of Visa submission and now I have a new passport instead.

My query is how do we link my new passport with other processes of skill assessment, SA SS and EOI invitation.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Some other country  you sure that is the language they use? 

I was asked at least 3 times for previous passport details, form 80 asks for all passports and identity document details ever held.


----------

